# Fog on ground?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

OK i understand to get the fog on the ground that you simply have to have it running through a fog chiller yes but i wanna know how people get it on the ground but thick enough to where its also like 1-2 feet above the ground. 

Thanks!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

well it depends on where your fog will be...if it is indoors it is very easy, the walls in your room will make a natural barrier to keep the fog from dissipating. Down side, from what I have heard, is that a) it is a safety hazard, and b) it might leave an oily film all over your furniture and such. If you do it outside it is alot harder since now you will battle mother nature. You need to basically pen your fog up. So if you do it in your front yard, put up some form of barrier to keep the fog from leaving that area. If there is even the slightest breeze, your fog will swirl around and leave that spot.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

frstvamp1r said:


> well it depends on where your fog will be...if it is indoors it is very easy, the walls in your room will make a natural barrier to keep the fog from dissipating. Down side, from what I have heard, is that a) it is a safety hazard, and b) it might leave an oily film all over your furniture and such. If you do it outside it is alot harder since now you will battle mother nature. You need to basically pen your fog up. So if you do it in your front yard, put up some form of barrier to keep the fog from leaving that area. If there is even the slightest breeze, your fog will swirl around and leave that spot.


yes i understand how to do that but i want it slightly above the ground and not "rolling" on the ground i want it about a foot (give or take) above the ground


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am kinda doubtful that is possible. You would have to control the fogs temperture and there for its density in order to get it were you want it to be. And then to do this outdoors where you have no control over either air or land temp getting the results you are looking for would be random chance at best. 
Have you ever seen this done before?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

On ToT 2006 I used a trash can chiller & trash bag outlet and a border fence made out of black 'tarp' ie. the perforated stuff they sell in rolls in the garden section of home depot. I stapled it to wooden posts. I got the idea form Cedar Point's HalloWeekends which uses heavy tarp to contain the fog bursts of higher wattage foggers (no chillers)You can see it in the right corner of my video. It contained the fog and cut down on the wind. The fog would either lay on the ground when the fogger was in re-heat mode or when it was blowing fog thru the chiller it would lay low then rise a little in a slow wispy atmospheric cloud:






Here's one I did in 2007 with a 48qt chiller & trash bag outlet and no border fence. The wind eventually takes over but it's still a lot more lingering and atmospheric than out of the fogger. The key word in either case being atmospheric.






(It's low quality video done before youtube offered higher quality but you get the idea).


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> I am kinda doubtful that is possible. You would have to control the fogs temperture and there for its density in order to get it were you want it to be. And then to do this outdoors where you have no control over either air or land temp getting the results you are looking for would be random chance at best.
> Have you ever seen this done before?


well i saw it in a picture earlier and thats why i wanted to know how to do it XD unfortunatly the picture was on a javascripted code so i couldnt save/copy it to show you guys ): it gives a really cool effect though but ill just stick to the normal fog chiller i guess unless anybody can tell me how to do this XD thanks everyone that has helped so far


----------

